# The miniDSP nanoAVR DL Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Win a nanoAVR DL from miniDSP!​*










*Home Theater Shack* and *miniDSP* have teamed-up to bring one lucky HTS member better sound! MiniDSP has an insatiable passion for audio and they strive to provide affordable Digital Signal Processing platforms (DSP) for a wide range of audio applications. Their products are simply incredible. If you've read Wayne Myers' recent review of miniDSP's nanoAVR DL (Dirac Live), then you know that the combination of miniDSP and Dirac Live produces absolutely killer results. 

For our new Giveaway, one lucky member at HTS will win a brand-new nanoAVR DL HDMI shipped directly from our great friends at miniDSP (a prize plus shipping worth over $549!). This stellar unit integrates the world-renowned Dirac Live room correction algorithm into a palm-sized HDMI audio processor. An onboard floating-point SHARC processor allows complete frequency and phase correction of a 7.1 home theater or multichannel audio system. Once deployed, users experience improved imaging and soundstage, greater clarity of vocals and dialog, smoother and more impactful bass, and heightened realism. Simply put: the nanoAVR DL creates a drastically better home theater experience!

Our Wayne Myers recently reviewed the nanoAVR DL, be sure to read his take on this fantastic product!













*Qualification Details and Eligibility (PLEASE READ THOROUGHLY):*

The qualification period is from _*June 18, 2015 through September 15, 2015*_.
A random drawing will be held sometime during late September 2015.


Entrants *must* be registered as a Home Theater Shack member as of JULY 31, 2015.
Entrants need to have 25 posts during the qualification period. Each post *must* be a minimum of 25 words. No post padding!
Previous Giveaway Winners must wait *6 months* before entering a new HTS Giveaway Contest.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the Giveaway by using this *nanoAVR DL from miniDSP Giveaway Qualification Thread*
.
Shipping is provided to Continental US Residents ONLY (See Below)

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


*SHIPPING*: MiniDSP is providing shipping to Continental US Residents ONLY. If you live outside of the United States, you can enter the contest but MUST provide a US LOWER 48 Address or make arrangements with a US Shipping Forwarding Company if you are deemed the winner. If the latter is used, the winner is responsible for (A) finding and (B) contacting a forwarding company, in addition to paying any additional shipping costs, export/import taxes, or other fees associated with using the forwarding company or sending the prize to a foreign country. If the winner is unable to furnish a US address or forwarding company within three weeks, the drawing will be scratched and a new winner will be found.


*About miniDSP:*
MiniDSP's focus is to provide affordable Digital Signal Processing platforms (DSP) for a wide range of audio applications. They're a company based in Hong Kong with a team made up of audio, electronic & business minds. It's their passion for technology and simple to use products that drives their team to release innovative products.

MiniDSP isn't a multinational company with a large office full of execs thinking about their next yatch. They're a group of passionate engineers who love electronics, building new ventures and working hand-in-hand with the audio community. They care about their customers and how they can help solve their problems. The miniDSP concept is about breaking the barriers and common misconceptions about digital signal processing being complex, expensive and meant for PhD's only. 

MiniDSP says a new world of DSP connected solutions is around the corner. Stay tuned for more to come!











Best of luck... :T
As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It would be cool to see a lot of participation on this one... miniDSP has been a great sponsor and this product is top-notch!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 Todd, great company, great product, great service. And a sponsor to boot!

Thanks HTS & MiniDSP for a great giveaway! This definitly has my interest. I would love to have this in my system.













Count me in for sure. :sn:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks miniDSP and the HTS for once again giving us a chance to win another great prize :T


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a good one! This is a very intriguing product. I know of MiniDSP, but not followed their products much. This opportunity has me investigating how I could potentially integrate something like this into my system...though I think I'd be more in need of the 8-channel analog version.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

thrillcat said:


> This is a good one! This is a very intriguing product. I know of MiniDSP, but not followed their products much. This opportunity has me investigating how I could potentially integrate something like this into my system...though I think I'd be more in need of the 8-channel analog version.


Did you read Wayne Myers review?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-receivers-preamps-processors-amplifier-reviews/123938-minidsp-nanoavr-dl-hdmi-dirac-live-audio-processor-review.html#post1220474


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

thrillcat said:


> This is a good one! This is a very intriguing product. I know of MiniDSP, but not followed their products much. This opportunity has me investigating how I could potentially integrate something like this into my system...though I think I'd be more in need of the 8-channel analog version.


They both do 8 channels, but this one has the potential to eliminate an extra ADDA process, and use your current DA in your AVR/AVP. :T


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I had glanced at the review but haven't had the time to sit down and really read it.

I was under the impression that the analog version would work better for my situation, as it could just live between my pre pro and amp?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

thrillcat said:


> I had glanced at the review but haven't had the time to sit down and really read it.
> 
> I was under the impression that the analog version would work better for my situation, as it could just live between my pre pro and amp?


Yes, and no. The Nano lives on your HDMI input, and HDMI output of your preamp so you are using your preamps DACs for the DA conversion. Personally I think the Nano is a much cleaner route as you only have a HDMI cable to deal with where the DDRC88a requires multiple RCA cables or DIY balanced cables. The DDRC-88A is taking the analog signal and converting to digital, and then back to analog again so you have an extra conversion. Some people prefer having as few DA AD conversions as possible. It is up to you...save money, and cleaner install or extra AD DA conversion and more cables.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Yes, and no. The Nano lives on your HDMI input, and HDMI output of your preamp so you are using your preamps DACs for the DA conversion. Personally I think the Nano is a much cleaner route as you only have a HDMI cable to deal with where the DDRC88a requires multiple RCA cables or DIY balanced cables. The DDRC-88A is taking the analog signal and converting to digital, and then back to analog again so you have an extra conversion. Some people prefer having as few DA AD conversions as possible. It is up to you...save money, and cleaner install or extra AD DA conversion and more cables.



Interesting. Well I guess I'd better just win this then so I can test it out.  I run an Emotiva UMC-200 with is rather picky when it comes to hdmi signals, and I'd only be able to run it on two of four inputs, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

thrillcat said:


> Interesting. Well I guess I'd better just win this then so I can test it out.  I run an Emotiva UMC-200 with is rather picky when it comes to hdmi signals, and I'd only be able to run it on two of four inputs, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe all of your HDMI sources will be going through it.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I believe all of your HDMI sources will be going through it.


Then I guess I'm still cornfused with the connections, then. If the nanoAVR has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output, and my pre-pro has no HDMI 'loop through' and only 1 HDMI output, where would it live?

According to the product page, I'd connect two sources to the nanoAVR and output that to the pre-pro.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

thrillcat said:


> Then I guess I'm still cornfused with the connections, then. If the nanoAVR has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output, and my pre-pro has no HDMI 'loop through' and only 1 HDMI output, where would it live?
> 
> According to the product page, I'd connect two sources to the nanoAVR and output that to the pre-pro.


Now you got me :dontknow:...I would think you could use one of the HDMI outs on your preamp (assuming you have 2), as an input on the Nano, and the output into a source on the AVR/AVP. I was originally going to go this route, but it wouldn't work for me with a bi-amped setup.

The only other way I can think of is to use a auto sensing HDMI switcher with all your sources plugged into it, and then output that to the Nano which then mean you have more complexity again. Maybe someone will step in and have a better solution for using it in your setup.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Now you got me :dontknow:...I would think you could use one of the HDMI outs on your preamp (assuming you have 2), as an input on the Nano, and the output into a source on the AVR/AVP. I was originally going to go this route, but it wouldn't work for me with a bi-amped setup.
> 
> The only other way I can think of is to use a auto sensing HDMI switcher with all your sources plugged into it, and then output that to the Nano which then mean you have more complexity again. Maybe someone will step in and have a better solution for using it in your setup.


Only 1 HDMI out on my pre-pro, so that's not an option. Though I'm not opposed to only running two sources into it...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

thrillcat said:


> Only 1 HDMI out on my pre-pro, so that's not an option. Though I'm not opposed to only running two sources into it...


You could do like I am with a 4 to 1 HDMI switcher plugged into the Nano, and let the output go to your AVR/AVP input. :T


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Id like to be entered , into this . My onkyo could use a Improvement such as this . Do Movies sound amazing with this mini dsp?? Thanks home theater shack! Another great giveaway


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I put my request in the wrong thread - I would like to be entered into this drawing as well!!!! 8 channel dsp - pretty cool!!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I just found out ... I put it in the correct thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nanoavr-dl-giveaway-qualification-thread.html

that's the right thread to request entry into this contest (currently I'm the only one posted over there - I know I can ruin my chances - but hey it's always good to help folks  )


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just giving this contest a quick bump! :dizzy:


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I am interested by this product but I have a technical questioin. 
Besides I would connect my blue-ray player, I would like to connect the cable set-top provided by my cable company (Cisco mod 8642). Minisdsp notice that the source must be LPCM.

I tried to know what is the signal the cable set-top delivers through his hdmi out. I found this note in the owner manual:

_The HDMI interface automatically configures the audio output for a format supported by the television. Because not all TVs support the Dolby Digital input, the HDMI interface may automatically select a 2-channel stereo audio configuration instead of Dolby Digital, which it carries over to the other digital audio outputs of the set-top._

If I am right, I conclude that the signal is already decoded in Dolby digital and not lpcm in which case I could not eq the audio from cable tv set-top with nanoAvr is'nt it?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> I am interested by this product but I have a technical questioin.
> Besides I would connect my blue-ray player, I would like to connect the cable set-top provided by my cable company (Cisco mod 8642). Minisdsp notice that the source must be LPCM.
> 
> I tried to know what is the signal the cable set-top delivers through his hdmi out. I found this note in the owner manual:
> ...


Here is how I read that statement: _IF the TV says "I don't accept Dolby Digital, send me stereo LPCM instead", then your set-top box will send stereo over ALL its outputs._

It is unclear whether or not your set-top box allows other options, such as multichannel LPCM (this is a common option, and WOULD work with the nanoAVR). If no other options are mentioned or accessible via a set-up box options menu, then it is safe to assume that you will not be able to use the nanoAVR.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you again Wayne, I will check this week-end if I have more options.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

thrillcat said:


> Then I guess I'm still cornfused with the connections, then. If the nanoAVR has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output, and my pre-pro has no HDMI 'loop through' and only 1 HDMI output, where would it live?
> 
> According to the product page, I'd connect two sources to the nanoAVR and output that to the pre-pro.


For a relatively straightforward setup, that is correct. If you have a preamp with multiple HDMI inputs and one output, it could feed the nanoAVR, which would then go to an HDMI input on an AVR/amp (no "looping-back" is allowed that I know of). Or employ an HDMI switch ($20 to $40) to allow 4 or 5 sources to go to one input of the nanoAVR. Adding more HDMI devices in sequence does not necessarily degrade performance, as long as the right handshaking makes its way through everything so HDCP allows the audio to flow at all.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> Here is how I read that statement: _IF the TV says "I don't accept Dolby Digital, send me stereo LPCM instead", then your set-top box will send stereo over ALL its outputs._
> 
> It is unclear whether or not your set-top box allows other options, such as multichannel LPCM (this is a common option, and WOULD work with the nanoAVR). If no other options are mentioned or accessible via a set-up box options menu, then it is safe to assume that you will not be able to use the nanoAVR.


If the set-top send stereo lpcm over all its output, I have a setting in my receiver that can artifcially create 5.1 with a 2 channels source so maybe the final result would be the same SS&I either with the dvd palyer or the set-top, isn't it? ( if I had a nanoAvr DL or if I win this giveway !)


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> If the set-top send stereo lpcm over all its output, I have a setting in my receiver that can artifcially create 5.1 with a 2 channels source so maybe the final result would be the same SS&I either with the dvd palyer or the set-top, isn't it? ( if I had a nanoAvr DL or if I win this giveway !)


The artificially created 5.1 from stereo will be nothing like the original 5.1 mix. It is a synthesized surround sound, which usually sounds somewhere between OK and horrible, in my opinion. If the choice is between Dolby Digital 5.1 with no correction, and Dirac Live (from nanoAVR DL) on 5.1 synthesized from downmixed stereo, I would stick with Dolby Digital. The latter alternative is very much like trying to "make a silk purse from a pig's ear."


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> The artificially created 5.1 from stereo will be nothing like the original 5.1 mix. It is a synthesized surround sound, which usually sounds somewhere between OK and horrible, in my opinion. If the choice is between Dolby Digital 5.1 with no correction, and Dirac Live (from nanoAVR DL) on 5.1 synthesized from downmixed stereo, I would stick with Dolby Digital. The latter alternative is very much like trying to "make a silk purse from a pig's ear."


OK now what to do? I am using Antimode 2.0 to EQ bass (it does up to 300hz max) of my HT. I could move it upstair to my 2 channels music system (Antimode can EQ 2.1 system but not a 5.1)

And downstair for my HT system, I do not know if nanoAvr DL would do a better job than Antimode.
I hesitate to spend an other 600,00$ or so .
Of course, if I would win one unit, I would try it with great pleasure even if the result is not so different than what I get with Antimode !


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like it is questionable if the nanoAVR DL can work with the downstairs system. It should work with the 2.0 music system, handling all LPCM data. It can be used in stereo mode. That's where I would put it.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I was not clear. 
I would like to know if nanoavr dl would do a better jof on my Home theater in lieu of Antimod.
If I could forseen that, I would put antimode for my stereo instead to leave it there doing nothing.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I tried antimode on my stereo and I ear the difference. It improve my stereo. So I could use to get something (better?) for my HT


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

In order to see if nanoAvr Dl could fit in my system, knowing that this device must receives decoded audio signal (pcm) and knowing that my Panasonic BDT-500 is capable of that, I swiched the audio output settings in the dvd player from Bit Streams to pcm. 

Surprisingly, I have had to raise the main volume of my receiver of more or less 5db to playback a movie at the same level. Other than that, I can't hear any other noticeable differences (neither of the SS&I nor the FR)
Does it make sense or are my ears (or my brain) tricked me?
Why's that and, more importantly, if I must change the main volume must I fear a problem to get the best of nanoAvr in this case?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess I am surprised. I can think of no reason you would get that difference with that setting change.

Even so, you should be able to get great results with a nanoAVR DL, although you might end up with additional loss from the nanoAVR's gain setting with Dirac Live engaged.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> I guess I am surprised. I can think of no reason you would get that difference with that setting change.
> (..)
> Neither do I. I was tring to figure how I could make measurements with my sonometer to verify what I heared. I have a cd with a pink noise track. I could playback the pink noise in the dvd-player sets to pcm and after that sets to bitsteams but I don't know if it could work with a cd instead of a dvd.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> AudiocRaver said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am surprised. I can think of no reason you would get that difference with that setting change.
> ...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool product, and yet another amazing giveaway. I'm not going to throw my hat in the ring, since I think others would put it to better use, but good luck to all!


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> I guess I am surprised. I can think of no reason you would get that difference with that setting change.
> 
> Even so, you should be able to get great results with a nanoAVR DL, although you might end up with additional loss from the nanoAVR's gain setting with Dirac Live engaged.


On the same subject, after hours on the web I found this info.Is it relevant ? I do not have the knowledge to know. My nose tell me that maybe it is an explanation why I hear loudness difference between bitstream and LPCM signals from the BD player to my receiver. I summed up a couple of posts in one quotation:

_One of the things with THX certified receivers is that they volume match Dolby soundtracks to DTS as Dolby soundtracks are master approx. 4dbs lower than DTS. So it got me thinking that the PS3 doesn't process the dialnorm metadata and since outputs them as PCM my receiver doesn't apply any dialnorm, so I PM'd Mr… about this. “I had the PS3 as my primary BD player and have added a BD35. Compared to PCM and DTS-MA, TrueHD always sounded softer on my PS3. Now that I'm able to bitstream while I don't hear a difference with DTS-MA or PCM but TrueHD seems to sound louder and fuller. Why is that? My thinking has to do with my THX receiver (Onkyo 805) rather than seeing PCM it knows what codec is coming in adjusts the dialnorm to volume match TrueHD with DTS-MA. Is this correct, does the PS3 not recoqnize the dialnorm flags?” Here is (…) his reponse: "I think your theory is probably correct about the THX AVRs offsetting the dialnorm. The PS3 however does not do that (in other words it recognizes and properly applies dialnorm), so it plays TrueHD back slightly lower, probably 4 dB lower"._

Maybe the Panasonic BDT-500 does not offset dialnorm when decoding True HD track and it is why I must raise the volume in my receiver of more or less 4db !


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> On the same subject, after hours on the web I found this info.Is it relevant ? I do not have the knowledge to know. My nose tell me that maybe it is an explanation why I hear loudness difference between bitstream and LPCM signals from the BD player to my receiver. I summed up a couple of posts in one quotation:
> 
> _One of the things with THX certified receivers is that they volume match Dolby soundtracks to DTS as Dolby soundtracks are master approx. 4dbs lower than DTS. So it got me thinking that the PS3 doesn't process the dialnorm metadata and since outputs them as PCM my receiver doesn't apply any dialnorm, so I PM'd Mr… about this. “I had the PS3 as my primary BD player and have added a BD35. Compared to PCM and DTS-MA, TrueHD always sounded softer on my PS3. Now that I'm able to bitstream while I don't hear a difference with DTS-MA or PCM but TrueHD seems to sound louder and fuller. Why is that? My thinking has to do with my THX receiver (Onkyo 805) rather than seeing PCM it knows what codec is coming in adjusts the dialnorm to volume match TrueHD with DTS-MA. Is this correct, does the PS3 not recoqnize the dialnorm flags?” Here is (…) his reponse: "I think your theory is probably correct about the THX AVRs offsetting the dialnorm. The PS3 however does not do that (in other words it recognizes and properly applies dialnorm), so it plays TrueHD back slightly lower, probably 4 dB lower"._
> 
> Maybe the Panasonic BDT-500 does not offset dialnorm when decoding True HD track and it is why I must raise the volume in my receiver of more or less 4db !


Not knowing all the specifics involved, I can only say that your logic seems sound, and you appear to have investigated the matter quite thoroughly.

Back to your original question, can you benefit from the inclusion of a nanoAVR DL in your system, I believe the answer is still YES. Just remember that it can ONLY handle LPCM audio.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This contest ends TOMORROW! :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Owen Bartley said:


> Very cool product, and yet another amazing giveaway. I'm not going to throw my hat in the ring, since I think others would put it to better use, but good luck to all!


:yeahthat: and and very big thank you to both HTS and miniDSP! :thankyou:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Big thanks for another great giveaway from HTS and miniDSP I have been really curious about trying Dirac in my system and getting to compare it to the Trinnov processing that is in my AVR


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I gotta say, miniDSP has been ultra generous as a sponsor for HTS and the audio community, as has Dirac Research.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ladies and Germs, the Qualification thread is locked and we'll start reviewing the entries.

Good luck to everyone, thanks for participating, and may the random number generator be on your side! :daydream:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

What is your name? What is your quest? What is your favorite number? Two!... No, Three!... No, no, it was Two!....... No, wait, it was Three after all!... Yes, three!... Definitely Three!... No! No, no, no, not Three, it was NOT THREE, it was always TWO, for sure, TWO! Okay? Two!.......... No, wait..........


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

:shh: Oooooommmmmmmmmmm, Oooooommmmmmmmm, Ooooooommmmmmmmmmm....

I'm so in tune with that generator right now!!!!

Does this really work???? :rofl:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> What is your name? What is your quest?


What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright folks, I've gone through the entries.

If you entered (and qualified) you have a 1/11 shot at winning this fantastic piece of gear...$549 value!! :jump:

I can't believe it, but those odds are ridiculously good...if you're reading this and didn't enter, then please considering getting active on the forum...generate some quality posts...and enter our next contest!


Now...for those of you in the contest... I know this might be aggravating :hissyfit:, upsetting :yikes: and frustrating :dumbcrazy: ... but the winner will be announced Monday morning. :bigsmile:

So, enjoy your weekend and have sweet dreams about silky smooth audio! :T


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------

